# 几率 / 机率



## SuperXW

在另一个贴子中，Skatinginbc提到：


Skatinginbc said:


> OP wrote 機率, which is the typical way for writing that word in Taiwan.  It represents 機會比率 or 機遇的可能性.  幾率 may be considered an error in Taiwan.


既然“机会”是“机”，为什么“几率”用“几”呢？
在大陆用“机率”对吗？我的拼音输入法无法直接打出。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Let me guess: Because the Mainlanders interpret it as a synonym of 概率 (大概的比率 = 差不多的比率 = 幾率)?


----------



## brofeelgood

几 = 若干 = 无法定量的数额 = some/few but the actual figure is indeterminate ... so 几率 = 若干的比率 = some indeterminable rate which can only be expressed as a rate of probability?

机 = 机会 = chance/odds
... and so 机率 = 机会率 = odds ratio = rate of probability?


----------



## Skatinginbc

機 = 隨機, 機會
機率 = random probability or chance probability ==> a precise measurement (i.e., probability in percentage terms) of a chance event.


----------



## SuperXW

brofeelgood said:


> 几 = 若干 = 无法定量的数额 = some/few but the actual figure is indeterminate ... so 几率 = 若干的比率 = some indeterminable rate which can only be expressed as a rate of probability?


Strange thing is it reads ji1, not ji3...


----------



## bsbaby

几率和机率在大陆都用，都是正确的，意思完全一样。
百度百科：
“概率，又称或然率、机会率、机率（几率）或可能性，是概率论的基本概念。概率是对随机事件发生的可能性的度量，一般以一个在0到1之间的实数表示一个事件发生的可能性大小。”
几-发音有一声和三声。


----------



## SuperXW

bsbaby said:


> 几-发音有一声和三声。


我知道读"ji1率"正确，读"ji3率"也正确吗？


----------



## bsbaby

SuperXW said:


> 我知道读"ji1率"正确，读"ji3率"也正确吗？


Hi, 都是只读一声，这是普通话标准发音。


----------



## SuperXW

bsbaby said:


> Hi, 都是只读一声，这是普通话标准发音。


所以才有点奇怪。
按brofeelgood的推测，“几=若干=无法定量的数额……”这种情况是只应读ji3的。
总觉得“机率”更合理……


----------



## Skatinginbc

I think the Mainland concept is 幾ji1近 "approximate".  If you throw a dice many times, the ratio of getting one particular value approximates 1/6.  The more trials you throw, the closer the ratio is to 1/6.


----------



## brofeelgood

SuperXW said:


> Strange thing is it reads ji1, not ji3...



True that. Even though 汉典 has an entry for both ji1 and ji3, I've never heard it pronounced as ji3lü4 before.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> I think the Mainland concept is 幾ji1近 "approximate".  If you throw a dice many times, the ratio of getting one particular value approximates 1/6.  The more trials you throw, the closer the ratio is to 1/6.


我觉得这是唯一一个比较接近的解释，不过“几近”“几乎”都是副词，“几率”是个名词，还是怪怪的。无所谓啦~


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

要我说，就是因为古人不大分这俩ji，有时通用……


----------

